
Show HN: MoonQuery.js Mongo like querying of arrays in JavaScript - pmoon00
https://github.com/pmoon00/moonQuery.js/blob/master/README.md
======
obihill
How is this different from using an Array.filter method?!

~~~
pmoon00
It's a logicless version of the Array.filter function. You can define the
rules with just JavaScript objects.

